
Employers help pay student loans to attract workers - ourmandave
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-world-work-studentloans/employers-help-pay-student-loans-to-attract-workers-idUSKCN1J1158
======
test6554
It's got several things that employers might like:

* It attracts younger applicants

* It doesn't have to be factored into raises or bonuses

* It goes away eventually

But what about people who didn't need student loans at all? Can they negotiate
a higher salary instead, or do companies without this benefit, but higher
salaries attract them instead?

